# Scary noise



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Sitting in LR having coffee at 8 am and heard a thumping noise in den. Tried to ignore it. Finally started looking around and saw this toad jumping on the wall.

How in the heck did he get into the house? 

Theres one outlet cover I never put on yet, in that room. Could he have come in thru there? Or, I had porch door propped open yesterday to run an electrucal cord outside. Last night I had the door from porch to kitchen open to let in cool air?

I ended up throwing a towel over him and scooped him up and threw him outside. The den is near my bedroom. If he'd jumped on me during the night I'd probably have grabbed my gun and shot myself or died of fright.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm sure the poor thing hopped in through an opened door---

They are not agile like a mouse, so worming it way in through a small electrical opening is not likely.

Glad you got it back out doors----they don't live long without water---


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

In summer I swear one lives buried in the flower bed a couple of feet from the garage door on purpose and senses when the door is opened. I leave him in there and the door open so he can come and go until he gets his fill of crawly bugs.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I saw one of my little dachshunds barking and snapping at something next to the foundation. It was a toad so I rescued it and let it go down over an embankment beside the house. Next day same thing and the next day as well so either there was an invasion of toads or that same one kept returning. My guess was, same toad returning each night to collect bugs attracted by my front door light which we would leave on until midnight. His next release was a mile away so now he can haunt someone else's front door.

The lesson was a good one because the next summer we had a similar occurrence, only this time it was a milk snake (nasty disposition), only he didn't get the same catch and release treatment.

The open door and possible the inside lights are probably what attracted your visitor.

Bud


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Little toads can go down your plumbing stack and right up into the toilet bowl. During droughts, it's like they can smell water.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

There are definitely worse critters that could find their way into your house.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

TC, thank you. I wasn't as afraid at night as I should be but this will do it. lol


Chuck, my daughter lived on a lake here and with city sewer. She was on 2nd floor. Several yrs ago she went into the guest bath and there was a huge bullfrog in the toilet. The maintenance men got it out and even said it was really big. 

When I visited I was always scared using that toilet.


----------

